# blood pressure medication



## flat (Jun 18, 2006)

Just wondering if being in a constant state of dp/dr raises blood pressure. Since dp/dr stems from anxiety, this same anxiety could also be affecting our health. Has anyone tested their blood pressure lately? Also, some blood pressure meds that are beta blockers also work on anxiety. If we can lower our anxiety levels with blood pressure meds then maybe it can also help with the dp/dr. Just a thought. By the way I have high blood pressure and I'm starting a beta blocker. Hopefully I'll notice some reduction in the dp/dr as well.


----------

